# first person to figure this out rules the boards!



## margclearlake (Apr 24, 2012)

hi all, long time lurker, first time poster. btw Rick, got the cistern filled in, (city forced me) but I got a nice deck outta it. got all the still to be sifted dirt on the back of the garage.









 so this thing, obviously I dont have the bottom of it. and when I took apart the top this is what I found. lttile orange grater that fit into a cup. its all porcelian. there are a couple of little holes for draining or pressure?? the metal part at the bottom appears to be aluminum. when it was together the neck was blocked up.  the pat. date I have searched with no results. Jan-30-12 says trademark WDG OR WDC, reuse prohibited. its just weird. alll these little pieces worked together.

 thanks much and very happy to be a part of your community. diggings in my blood.


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 24, 2012)

more


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 24, 2012)

additional question. what would have been the material for the bottom of the bottle after the neck?


----------



## epackage (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks like a porcelain Whiskey pourer for pouring single shots....can we see a pic of the top of the largest piece on the right..Welcome to the sight


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks like a piece of an electrical socket to me[8|]   ~   Fred


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm thinking two things. Either part of a filtering device or an air or fluid regulator. My gut goes with the first. When it blocked, you had to replace it.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello Marg,

 Official welcomes from yer pals at the blue pages. Thanks for unlurking and posting this whateveritis.

 How did it all fit together? Maybe you could line it up in exploded view. I can't quite see that embossed panel too well, especially the C or G side.

 So you know Rick, eh? Who dug the cistern, and what did you find besides this whatsis?






 I think Eric might be on to something filter-wise...


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello again.. here is what the bottom inside looks like. notice the fluted inside that looks like the "orange grater" but is not the same size so it does not fit tightly. 

 as far as the exploded view: on the left the top "stopper" went in the top and it broke off when someone was cleaning it. before that it was not free to be removed but part of the whole thing. the "orange grater" and little cup went in the bottom.


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 25, 2012)

as far as the cistern, i dug it. got about a thousand bottles out of it, medals, one pretty poison, jugs, dishes, opera glasses, marbles, garters, figurines, salt and peppers. it was like they dumped the junk drawer right into it. so much small stuff that i sifted and am still sifting cause I like all the small stuff. one neat wine bottle, LOTS of Lysol and lots of face cream jars. lots of those canning glasses from the metal tops. im going to try to drill them for wind chimes.


----------



## imukdiver (Apr 25, 2012)

I have no clue what that might be, but I would like to see some pics of your finds. Or are they posted on another spot somewhere ?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 25, 2012)

My initial thought was a pepper grinder but couldn't figure out why it couldn't be reused. That's why I went with something more industrial for an application.[] Something similar to those little pellet stones for the tip of a propane torch, just larger scale. I'll still go with the filter type thing. Gas or fluid, I don't know. Maybe it regulates flow also so it could be two, two, two mints in one.[][][]
 Or neither.


----------



## coreya (Apr 25, 2012)

Spark Plug. here is the patent
patent 1015843 dated 1/30/1912


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 25, 2012)

[] By Jove I think ya nailed it!!!!!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  margclearlake
> 
> Hello again.. here is what the bottom inside looks like. notice the fluted inside that looks like the "orange grater" but is not the same size so it does not fit tightly.
> 
> as far as the exploded view: on the left the top "stopper" went in the top and it broke off when someone was cleaning it. before that it was not free to be removed but part of the whole thing. the "orange grater" and little cup went in the bottom.


 
 I'll tell you what that looks like [8D]


----------



## epackage (Apr 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> [] By Jove I think ya nailed it!!!!!!!!


 I don't see it..[:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> Spark Plug. here is the patent
> patent 1015843 dated 1/30/1912


 
 Corey Rules!

 But I got these questions on how Marg's bits went together. And did they reuse/refit spark plus back in the day? Schmidt assigned to Champion. Would that make the "C" in WDC, champion. Who is WD?

 I've got a few old ones that look unlike Marg's. I just like the poreclain bits with the transferred logos & names.




From. 1908

 Now, we're rollin:






 " Albert Champion

 Albert Champion (1878-1927) was a French bicycle racer. In 1908 he founded the Champion Ignition Company to make spark plugs in Flint, Michigan. In 1909 the name changed to AC Spark Plug Company, after his initials.

 Champion won the third edition of Paris-Roubaix in 1899. His win came as a surprise because he was known as a talented track racer. The 1899 Paris-Roubaix was paced by small motorcycles.  Track racers were accustomed to this and it worked in Champion's favor. After his win he traveled to the United States to earn money racing on the velodromes. (track racing at this time was more profitable than professional baseball) He raced behind motorcycles and earned a comfortable living. Champion earned enough money to be able to afford a race car. 

 In the United States Champion was involved in a crash that left one of his legs two centimetres shorter than the other. He accommodated this on the bike by using crank arms of different lengths. He returned to France and won a 50km race on the Buffalo track in Paris and in 1904 became the national motor-paced champion. The race reopened the wound to his leg and he was taken to the hospital in Boucicant. While in the hospital he saw another fellow rider brought in with injuries from a crash at 90 km/h (approximately 56 mph). Seeing this ended Albert Champion's bicycle racing career." From Ken.


----------



## epackage (Apr 25, 2012)

I would like to see the top of the white part, pics seem elusive for some reason...


----------



## timekiller (Apr 26, 2012)

It does kinda look like a pourer.
 Take Care,
                Pete


----------



## timekiller (Apr 26, 2012)

I see spark plug was mentioned.It does look like that as well.But I've never seen one with a aluminum bottom like that.All the old ones I find never have much left being made of iron.Looks like aluminum would melt screwed in the head of a engine.Also looks like it would strip out easy.Below is how mine always come out looking of that age.


----------



## coreya (Apr 26, 2012)

Went thru all the patents issued 1/30/1912, spark plug only thing close but who knows I might have missed something. Here is the link for the patents.
patents 1/30/1912


----------



## epackage (Apr 26, 2012)

old drink pourer until I see more pics of the top, spark plugs dont have moving parts and there is no metal rod thru the middle of the pieces, hoping we get more pics....


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey Jim, I might have been wrong. the big piece is embossed with reuse prohibited That sounds kinda liquorish not spark pluggish[X(][&:]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 26, 2012)

re-use prohibited makes me think 'filter'


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 27, 2012)

sorry bout no new pics. cant find my camera. just dawned on me to use my phone. duh.


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 27, 2012)

looking down into the top. that is not a stopper, it was attached inside and broke off when someone was cleaning it.


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 27, 2012)

top shot without the center piece, the tiny hole in the center was from the breaking.


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 27, 2012)

this is from the bottom, notice the scalloping inside.


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 27, 2012)

the part that I have is 4" long. just wonder what the rest of it looked like


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 27, 2012)

inside pieces go into the bottom


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 27, 2012)

lastly, the hole in the bottom cup does not go through to the other side, but it is a perfectly manufactured hole


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Apr 27, 2012)

It is the top a non refillable bottle atented by J.D. Lacroix patent no. 1,169,498. Patent date Jan 25th 1916.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...scb6K0BGC2nDJd2JA&sig2=nnLNf2y0s92lmh0R4-4u3g

 Its a pdf file of the patent.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Apr 27, 2012)

Something similar to this I would think. While searching for a picture it led me right back here lol

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-2789/mpage-1/tm.htm#2789


----------



## epackage (Apr 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SkinsFan36
> 
> It is the top a non refillable bottle atented by J.D. Lacroix patent no. 1,169,498. Patent date Jan 25th 1916.
> 
> ...


 great research...


----------



## coreya (Apr 27, 2012)

Still trying to figure out the 1/30/12 patent date as it relates to skinfans36's patent but his sure looks like it, looks like epackage hit it right!! knew I should have drank more in my younger years but then I would not have been able to remember stuff like this, wait I can't so I must have !!!! [][][]


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 27, 2012)

SkinsFan rules! my piece looks exactly like the patent drawing. the differences in the dates clear up a little if you read the description on the patent. there are a few different dates. jan 25, 12,  jan 30 12. was in there somewhere. 

 really impressed with the research! thanks.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Apr 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> Still trying to figure out the 1/30/12 patent date as it relates to skinfans36's patent but his sure looks like it, looks like epackage hit it right!! knew I should have drank more in my younger years but then I would not have been able to remember stuff like this, wait I can't so I must have !!!! [][][]


 

 Looked again and it seems the first one I found was an improvement made on an earlier patent for the bottleneck in question. The patent we are looking for is patent no. US1016112 MJ Switzer and JD Lacroix.

http://www.google.com/patents?id=UO...=gbs_selected_pages&cad=1#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Apr 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SkinsFan36
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Or at least this is where the Jan 30 1912 date comes from. His still looks like the original finding I made


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Apr 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  margclearlake
> 
> SkinsFan rules! my piece looks exactly like the patent drawing. the differences in the dates clear up a little if you read the description on the patent. there are a few different dates. jan 25, 12,  jan 30 12. was in there somewhere.
> 
> really impressed with the research! thanks.


 

 No problem glad I could help. I tried everything on google and it hit when I searched : Porcelain patent date January 30 1912.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 27, 2012)

Steve Reigns!

 Great research and follow up, Steve! Well done.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Apr 27, 2012)

lol Thank you thank you. Thing is I know nothing about bottles. Just got lucky on google, but I'll accept the title lol.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd say you nailed it Oh ruler of the board. Nice work, I kneel before you!!![][][]
 Now for a new Q. What was so hazardess to force a bottle to be broken rather that resused. I know, many things but what do you all supposed? Photographic or just anything that a company wanted it for. If you could show photo that could open a whole market!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hello Marg,
> 
> ...


 

 She probably saw my pic in the post office [8D]


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 27, 2012)

Ah, Rick the digger boy, how fast they forget the girls? how many times have you hit your head with a shovel??

 Margaret?, cistern?, teaspoon?. argh!!.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Apr 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I'd say you nailed it Oh ruler of the board. Nice work, I kneel before you!!![][][]
> Now for a new Q. What was so hazardess to force a bottle to be broken rather that resused. I know, many things but what do you all supposed? Photographic or just anything that a company wanted it for. If you could show photo that could open a whole market!


 
 Using it for liquors is the only example I saw. Probably where the reuse is prohibited part comes from. The distilleries would fill a normal bottle and fuse one of these on top to make it tamper proof. Like watering it down or refilling it with an inferior liquor and passing it off as the original.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Apr 28, 2012)

Picture of a similar type liquor bottle from another thread on these boards


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 28, 2012)

That makes sense, an extreme of the "this bottle not to be sold" but prior to "federal law forbids" kinda thing.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  margclearlake
> 
> Ah, Rick the digger boy, how fast they forget the girls? how many times have you hit your head with a shovel??
> 
> Margaret?, cistern?, teaspoon?. argh!!.


 
 only a few,I need to do it more often [8D]


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 29, 2012)

okay, dug in the same hole, what do you think this is?


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 29, 2012)

has this hole in the top


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 29, 2012)

and on the back something broke off that i never found. the bottom is flat, unglazed, no marks. my guesses would be pipe or one of those pie things you put in a pie for steam or something.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 29, 2012)

[] Kinda looks like a duck onna nest, and I believe your correct a pie steam release device........


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey Marg of the Mysterious objects,

 Another good one, but i gots to ask you to try focusing on the object. 

 Sometimes, when lining up your shot, your handy digital camera focuses on something other than what you are trying to photograph. If I'm not seeing a good focus, i stick a finger into the frame, and often that will refocus.

 Also having camera in close-up mode (the one with the little tulip icon) seems to help on smalls.

 What's the bottom look like? Are you getting any kind of whistle vibe?







 I'm thinking the pie birds are a bit different.


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 29, 2012)

oops, sorry, was using my phone as a camera cause my house ate my camera. and the lens on the phone takes alot of scratches in my pocket. I do have weird stuff dont I? my badge of honor. margs WEIRD!! 

 BTW I started digging when I was about a year and a half. my parents dug the old ghost towns in Nevada and California and tied me to a tree to keep me out of the wells, etc. they gave me a spoon and let me dig, they said i found stuff occasionally. 

 my 91 year old dad still talks about his digging partner finding in a privy, a very thin glass bottle, he said champagne, that was shaped like a ladies hand. perfectly intact.  I search on and off for something like it with no luck. you guys ever hear of something similar?


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 29, 2012)

surfaceone? is your top pic, the brown bird, is that a whistle? if so, with mine I am going to lean towards that.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 30, 2012)

> [] Kinda looks like a duck onna nest, and I believe your correct a pie steam release device........


I'm thinking pie bird also. It's an unusual form though. The hole in the top could be for some sort of bud vase but I doubt it.


----------



## margclearlake (Apr 30, 2012)

how could someone throw this little dog into the cistern too? just under two inches. the odd part is the hole in the paw. I guess for a flower. he looks so contrite I guess he'd be bringing a flower.


----------



## sodapops (Apr 30, 2012)

Not for sure and cant really tell about the other part but I think this is a part for "Nob & Tube" wiring. I'd say the other part was an insulator but the metal part I cant fit in! Is there a hole in it that may have been used to nail or screw to a 2x4?



> ORIGINAL:  timekiller
> 
> I see spark plug was mentioned.It does look like that as well.But I've never seen one with a aluminum bottom like that.All the old ones I find never have much left being made of iron.Looks like aluminum would melt screwed in the head of a engine.Also looks like it would strip out easy.Below is how mine always come out looking of that age.


----------



## surfaceone (May 1, 2012)

Hey Roy,

 Pete / timekiller's spark plug, is, well, a spark plug. [8D] The metal housing is gone.

 Nobs & tubes look like this:


----------



## margclearlake (May 4, 2012)

little 2.25" owl poison, with stopper and applying wand,  cistern


----------



## margclearlake (May 4, 2012)

what went in these? got a ton of them on the property in NY.


----------



## margclearlake (May 4, 2012)

the top.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 4, 2012)

Marg, I pass on this oidine. I like the challenging posts.[]


----------



## surfaceone (May 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  margclearlake
> 
> what went in these? got a ton of them on the property in NY.


 
 Hey Mysterious Marg, [8D]

 I think these often held olives, or perhaps small pickled something-or-others.

 I like your owl.


----------



## margclearlake (May 6, 2012)

yeah, i like the little blue poison cause it has the stopper wand thing in it. I was just showing, that wasnt really a mystery. if cow wants a challenge I have something I can dig out (of boxes) and post. see you in a bit.


----------



## margclearlake (May 6, 2012)

are there still the t shirts for sale like a few years ago?


----------



## deenodean (May 10, 2012)

You should post that owl poison bottle on the poison bottle forum..


----------



## carobran (May 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: margclearlake
> 
> are there still the t shirts for sale like a few years ago?


 Yep []


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 11, 2012)

> if cow wants a challenge I have something I can dig out (of boxes) and post. see you in a bit.


Sure and I'm not the only one that likes a good "what is it"!
 Here's one. Ink duster, Holy Water sprinkler? Religious or everyday use. It's about 3" tall. [8|]
 You started something good here I think. I hope you don't mind me joining in.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 11, 2012)

Hi  I think it is a Holy Water or Oil container.  RED Matthews


----------



## margclearlake (May 11, 2012)

holy water. still looking for that new stumper. too many boxes of bottles.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 11, 2012)

> Holy Water sprinkler?


 I was kidding about the sprinkle part, I didn't know that was actually done. I thought about re-purposing as a pepper shaker. The holes would be great for that.[]


----------



## flgimp (Mar 31, 2020)

I have two versions of these from past diggings. On recent research, I am wondering about West Disinfecting Company,  New York. https://baybottles.com/2018/07/17/cn-disinfectant-west-disinfecting-company-new-york/
The company started in the US in the late 1880s. The earlier version I have indicated Pat Pending and is embossed W.D. Co. Perhaps this is some type of early dispenser? 
There is also a WDC mark listed for Doll Making - https://dollreference.com/composition_doll_marks.html. Maybe a porcelain company that also made dolls.
Also thought it could be some kind of tobacco processor for William Demuth Company, but their WDC trademark is in a triangle.
No luck on TESS Trademark searches


----------

